

Are PCs Dying? Of Course Not, Here's Why - FollowSteph3
http://www.howtogeek.com/183381/are-pcs-dying-of-course-not-heres-why/

======
CmonDev
Desktops are dying so quickly that it makes me wonder what will be driving the
4k VR in a year or two... How about desktops?

